# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  υπερβολικος υπνος

## Soulfly

καλησπερα παιδια με ταλαιπωρει εδω κ αρκετο καιρο, κατα διαστηματα περισσοτερο το φαινομενο της υπερυπνιας κ της υπνηλιας που ειναι πιο εντονο τις πρωινες κ πρωτες μεσημεριανες ωρες ξυπνω δυσκολα γυρω στις 10-11 μετα απο 10-12 ωρες υπνου, κ αυτο για να παρω ψωμι κ να δωσω πρωινο στη μανα μου που ειναι τυφλη κ με εχει αναγκη, ακομα κ αν πιω καφε ειμαι σαν κοτοπουλο κ μετα απο καμμια ωριτσα το πολυ τη ξαναπεφτω για αλλες 4-5ωρες,επισης βλεπω κ εφιαλτες κ ο υπνος μου ειναι γενικα ανυσηχος, το εχω πει στο γιατρο μου 2 φορες κ το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι μαλλον ειναι θεμα διαθεσης κ ανιας γι αυτο κοιμαμαι, εμενα δεν μου το βγαζεις απο το μυαλο οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τα φαρμακα μου, παιρνω σολιαν 600μγ κ 20μγ ladose επισης πριν ενα μιση μηνα ξεκινησα τοπαμακ 100μγ, επισης καμμια φορα παιρνω λιγο ζαναξ 0,5μγ οταν εχω αγχος, ποτε ομως τα πρωινα, παιρνει καποιος ιδια με εμενα φαρμακα κ εχει προβλημα υπνηλιας; το σολιαν αρχικα μου ειχε προκαλεσει κατι τετοιο αλλα γρηγορα μου περασε κ το πηρα χωρις προβλημα για χρονια, μηπως ειναι το λαντοζ? γτ το τοπαμακ οταν το πηρα το ειχα ηδη το προβλημα, ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Μήπως έχεις υπερευαισθησίες γενικά,και τασεις απόσυρσης από το περιβάλλον,έλλειψη κινήτρων?
Η υπερβολική υπνηλία συχνά ειναι αποτέλεσμα συνδυασμού κατάθλιψης,βαρεμάρας και γενικότερης ελλειψης ζωτικότητας(που προκύπτει από την ματαιότητα των διαρκών συναισθημάτων θλίψης)

----------


## Soulfly

ναι εχω, αλλα δεν ειναι κατι νεο η κακη διαθεση για μενα ουτε εχω παραιτηθει απο τη ζωη, βασικα δε νομιζω πως πασχω απο καταθλιψη τουλαχιστον οχι με τη κλινικη εννοια του ορου

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Δεν χρειάζεται να πάσχεις από κατάθλιψη.Η παρατεταμενη κακή διάθεση αρκεί.Μάλλον οι πολλέ αρνητικες σκέψεις που κανεις σε κουράζουν και στραγγίζουν την ορεξη σου.Μερικές απλές συμβουλές

Ξύπνω νωρίς
Ασχολήσου με κάποιο άθλημα
Πάρε καποια ρίσκα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ,
Διάβασε 1 βιβλίο
Κάνε καλή διαχείριση του ελεύθερου χρόνου σου,να ευγνωμονείς γι αυτόν γιατί μπορεις να κανεις οτι θες


Αααα σε ευχαριστώ soulfly ,με αναγκάζεις να θυμάμαι κι εγώ ότι πρέπει να τονωσω κάποια σημεια στην καθημερινότητά μου
:)

----------


## Diana1982

Eσύ μας έχεις βγάλει ότι κοιμάσαι πάνω από 15 ώρες την ημερα.
Με ποιά αιτιολογία παίρνεις όλα αυτά τα φάρμακα;
Φυσικά επηρεάζουν τον ύπνο σου τα φάρμακα και σίγουρα η αρνητική σου διάθεση.

Οσο μπορείς περιόρισε τα φάρμακα και ασχολήσου με θετικά πράγματα στην ζωή σου.
Η ζωή είναι μικρή για να 'ναι θλιβερή ......

Επίσης ευχαριστώ που μου θύμησες τί πρέπει να κάνω και εγώ!

----------


## Macgyver

To μονο απο τα φαρμακα που αναφερεις , και φερνει υπνηλια, ειναι το σολιαν , κι ειναι μεγαλη η δοση , αλλα αμα λες οτι το παιρνεις χρονια , τοχει ' μαθει ' ο οργανισμος ............ταλλα δυο δεν φερνουν υπνηλια , και του ζαναξ ειναι πολυ μικρη η δοση γιανα φερει υπνηλια ......πολλα φαρμακα παιρνεις παντως ......οι διαταραχες υπνου , ειτε αυπνια , ειτε υπνηλια , μπορει να οφειλονται σε κτθλψη παντως .....γενικως σε κακη διαθεση , και ανια , που φερνει η κτθλψη ....
οτι ειπαν κι οι προλαλησαντες .......

----------


## Soulfly

ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες παιδια κ τις επομενες μερες θα επισκεφτω κ το γιατρο μου κ θα το θεσω επι ταπητος να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει απο πλευρας φαρμακων,για οσους εχουν την απορια γτ παιρνω τοσα φαρμακα πασχω απο ψυχωση η οποια βεβαια ειναι κυριως σε υφεση αυτο τον καιρο χωρις σοβαρες υποτροπες, επισης εχω παρουσιασει κ μανιες, οποτε αυτο που εχω ειναι κατι μεταξυ ψυχωσικου κ συναισθηματικης διαταραχης υποθετω. καθε γιατρος που πηγα λεει αλλα οποτε εγω ποιον να πιστεψω;τεσπα σας ευχαριστω κ παλι καλο βραδυ

----------


## elis

Εμείς με την ψύχωση τα αντικαταθλιπτικά μας φέρνουν υπερένταση εγώ δεν παίρνω είμαι σαν ανάποδο γαμωτο κ λέω σε όλους ότι έχω κατάθλιψη αλλά αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν παίρνω ή κατάθλιψη φεύγει είχα χρόνια κ ξερω

----------


## Soulfly

ε καλα ρε ελις εσυ τι εχεις φανταστει οτι τρωω καμμια δοση 100αρα? 20μγ μαξ πηρα κ απο κει μειωσαμε στα 5 γτ με φερνε υπομανια, απλα χρειαζομουνα κ κατι για τονωση διαθεσης περιορισμο ορεξης, κ με γραψε αυτο

----------


## elis

Εγώ δε μπορώ καθόλου ούτε πέντε εντακτ έπαιρνα εγώ κ το κοψα

----------


## Soulfly

Πειραματιστηκα πολυ με το λαντοζ,σε χαμηλες δοσεις παντα, εχω σκοπο να το κοψω κλαιν μαιν 5 μγ σα να μη παιρνω τπτ

----------

